# Looking for sharemate in Sydney city, including all bills, rice and internet



## winki0123 (Aug 1, 2009)

MASTER ROOM WITH OWN SHOWER FOR RENT (INCLUDING ALL BILLS, RICE AND INTERNET)

AUD125/wk/head
(2 weeks bond)
*including own shower, own fridge, 2 keys
*min. stay 1 month

HYDE PARK及MUSEUM STATION in 30 sec on foot
WORLD SQUARE in 2 mins on foot
CENTRAL STATION及TOWN HALL in 5 mins on foot
CHINA TOWN in 7 mins on foot

Please contact [email protected]
After 2pm during Monday to Friday
Anytime on Saturday and Sunday

Thanks!


----------

